# Hellaflush/Negative camber Skyline GTRs post pics!



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey!

I know there is another thread about this but it died without many pics pretty fast!

Now, post any pics of Skyline GTRs with negative camber/helleflush/stance or any crazy wheel/tire setups!

I wanna see GTRs, but other Skyline models are welcome too!

I also want to see awsome hakosukas!


----------



## kk_035 (Nov 5, 2010)

these cars are too precious to do such things with. Personally speaking, of course.


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would also like to see this.. haven't really seen it on GTR's though probably cause it's not very practical as the guy above me stated..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I know there is Skylines with some camber not much but some.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The Calsonic R32 GTR had a very noticeable camber setting.
Although I'm not sure that's what you're looking for 










Winfield looks similar:









And a quick google search brought this one up:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

i just inked...


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

No way!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Not really a fan of this craze but anyway...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice, it doesent have to be much even a little bit is great!

Stance is nice too!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

With the utmost respect does anyone actually think that the silver one above actually looks good?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

not to my taste, i admit. i thought this was confined to the VW owners lol.

got a lad at work with a golf who lowered it on porsche cup wheels/hub adapters/coilovers etc. 
that lasted a month as he smashed the front splitter and exhaust and couldn't drive anywhere with speedhumps. so he sold them and put it back to normal.
3 months on and he's bought some more wheels and is gonna do it AGAIN!
Whats the point of a car you can't drive anywhere?
not to mention the handling must be dangerous?

i like a nicely lowered car, but they look like the suspension has collapsed


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cris said:


> With the utmost respect does anyone actually think that the silver one above actually looks good?


No, but there is good looking Hellaflush Hakosukas/old skylines


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

wildboy said:


> not to my taste, i admit. i thought this was confined to the VW owners...


Absolutely


----------

